# Tha CraCk!



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 26, 2015)

Okay so when drying I know to listen for the crack and then slightly squeeze the bud and its supposed to puff back and hear a slight crunch. And so on...but I dried one of mine for (11 days and it in a jar) and 4 sofar on other I cant seem to get the crack it just bends...even breaks the stem alittle but no crack? Im wondering if its the temp......its actually been getting cooler at nights so its staying at like mid 75-80° in the room, 47% humidity...???


----------



## mojoganjaman (Aug 26, 2015)

i'M GONNA OFFER THAT YOU NOT LET THE BUD DRY TO STEM "CRACKING" STAGE...damned caps lock!!!!...just dry till the stalk bends under little pressure...if they crack, I'm thinkin' you are going to have a crappy cure as there will be little moisture in the buds...my .02



mojo


----------



## yarddog (Aug 26, 2015)

Dang bro stop yelling!!!   Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2015)

Crack Kills,,,lol
Keep burping the jars and the cure will take care of the drying. Just make sure ya burp these jars are ya aint gonna like PM.
Or put them back into the paper bags for awhile.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 26, 2015)

Lol alright thanks for the advice guys I appreciate it all!


----------

